# March 2010 Group Book Count



## luvmy4brats

For all our new friends and kindleboard addicts, reserve a spot on the thread and start listing what you've read over the course of the month. Everyone lists their own thing really - number of locations, number of pages, opinions and whatever else they want .... then in April, one of your friendly neighbourhood statistic geeks (and there are quite a few of us here) will crunch the numbers and come back with totals and overviews of how much we're reading ... its good good fun.

February 2010 Group Book Count


----------



## luvmy4brats

*March 2010*

*Finished*
29. *Death Masks* (The Dresden Files, Book 5)







_ by Jim Butcher_ - 5,749 locations - finished 3/2
30. *The Lightning Thief* (Percy Jackson, Book 1)







_by Rick Riordan_ - 5,147 locations - finished 3/3 
31. *Glory In Death* (In Death, Book 2)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 5,565 locations - finished 3/4 
32. *Black Magic Sanction* (Rachel Morgan, Book 8 )







_by Kim Harrison_ - (audio) 8,279 locations - finished 3/6 
33. *The Hobbit*







_ by J.R.R. Tolkien_ - 4,646 locations - finished 3/6 
34. *Shakespeare*







_by Bill Bryson_ - 2,570 locations - finished 3/7 
35. *Silent in the Grave *(Lady Julia Grey, Book 1)







_by Deanna Raybourn_ - 5,859 locations - finished 3/8 
36. *The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe* (Narnia, Book 2)







_by C.S. Lewis_ - 1,921 locations - finished 3/8 
37. *One Second After*







_ by William R. Forstchen_ - 9,090 locations - (reading for March reading game) - finished 3/11 
38. *Columbine*







_by Dave Cullen _ - 7,500 locations - finished 3/11 
39. *The Sea of Monsters *(Percy Jackson, Book 2)







_by Rick Riordan_ - 3,807 locations - finished 3/12 
40. *Immortal In Death* (In Death, Book 3)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 6,171 locations - finished 3/13
41. *A Breath of Snow and Ashes* (Outlander, Book 6)







_by Diana Gabaldon_ (re-read) - 26,915 locations - finished 3/15
42. *The Titan's Curse* (Percy Jackson, Book 3)







_by Rick Riordan_ - 4,399 locations - finished 3/16
43. *Rapture in Death* (In Death, Book 4)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 5,399 locations - finished 3/16
44. *The Battle of the Labyrinth* (Percy Jackson, Book 4)







_by Rick Riordan_ - 5,067 locations - finished 3/17
45. *The Last Olympian* (Percy Jackson, Book 5)







_by Rick Riordan_ - 5,521 locations - finished 3/18
46. *Ceremony in Death* (In Death, Book 5)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 5,082 locations - finished 3/19
47. *Tree Shepherd's Daughter* (Faire Folk Trilogy, Book 1)







_by Gillian Summers_ (re-read) - 2,833 locations - finished 3/20
48. *Into the Wildewood* (Faire Folk Trilogy, Book 2)







_by Gillian Summers_ (re-read) - 3,024 locations - finished 3/20
49. *The Secret of the Dread Forest* (Faire Folk Trilogy, Book 3)







_by Gillian Summers_ - 2,260 locations - finished 3/21
50. *Sarah's Key*







_by Tatiana de Rosnay _ - 5,935 locations - finished 3/21
51. *The Shop on Blossom Street *(Blossom Street, Book 1)







_by Debbie Macomber_ - 5,312 locations - finished 3/22
52. *Vengeance in Death* (In Death, Book 6)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 6,100 locations - finished 3/23
53. *The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks*







_by Rebecca Skloot_ - 6,013 locations - finished 3/25
54. *The Highlander's Touch* (Highlander, Book 3) _by Karen Marie Moning_ - 384 pages (approx 6000 locations) - finished 3/25
55. *Dead to the World* (Sookie Sackhouse, Book 4)







_by Charlaine Harris_ - 4,965 locations - finished 3/26
56. *Crocodile on the Sandbank* (Amelia Peabody, Book 1)







_by Elizabeth Peters_ - 4,390 locations - finished 3/27
57. *Catch Me If You Can*







_ by Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding_ - 3,692 locations - finished 3/29
58. *Moon Called* (Mercy Thompson, Book 1)







_by Patricia Briggs_ (re-read) - 5,168 locations - finished 3/31
59. *Holiday in Death* (In Death, Book 7)







_by J.D. Robb_ (re-read) - 5,785 locations - finished 3/31

*March Reading Totals: 31 books; 180,164 locations*

Samples 
1. *Columbine*







_by Dave Cullen _ - Buy 
2. *Mudbound*







_by Hillary Jordan _ - Buy 
3. *Brigid of Kildare: A Novel*







_by Heather Terrell_ 
4. *The Boy with the Cuckoo-Clock Heart*







_by Mathias Malzieu_ - audio (read by Jim Dale) - buy 
5. *Alice I Have Been*







_ by Melanie Benjamin _ - buy
6. *Major Pettigrew's Last Stand*







_ by Helen Simonson_ - buy

 January: 10 books; 68,621 locations 
February: 18 books; 90,447 locations


----------



## RiddleMeThis

March Reading Totals:

Finished:
Loyalty in Death. Locations completed: 4632
Midnight in Death. Locations: 1539
Conspiracy in Death. Locations: 6630
Warriors: Omen of the Stars #2: Fading Echos. Locations: 5030
Holiday in Death. Locations: 5785
Vengeance in Death. Locations: 6100
Ceremony in Death. Locations: 4837
Rapture in Death. Locations:5399
Immortal in Death. Locations: 6171
Glory in Death. Locations: 5565
Naked in Death. Locations: 5391
The Age of Innocence. Locations: 4168

Total Locations: 61247 Total Books: 12


----------



## Margaret

1. _Shakespeare_ by Bill Bryson 2570 locations    
A well documented explanation of the lack of personal information about Shakespeare written in a
reader friendly and interesting way. I found it fascinating.
2. _Baling_ by Carol Hanrahan 3108 locations  
Coming of age story written more for the young adolescent than the adult audience
3. _Healing Touch_ by Jenna Anderson 1302 locations  
Very light, somewhat predictable romance
4. _The Gargoyle_ by Andrew Davidson 7026 locations    
Difficult to categorize, but a true pleasure to read.
5. _The Skull Ring_ by Scott Nicholson 4882 locations   
A thriller that kept me guessing until the end, fun read
6. _The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs_ by Olivia Darnell 11180 locations   
Great characters, good story, a little talky in places
7. _Glass Houses (Morganville Vampires #1)_ by Rachel Caine 4009 locations  
Quick read, fairly interesting, annoying cliff hanger ending 
8. _Take my Picture_ by Giselle Ellis 2998 locations  
Fairly predictable, main characters take forever to come to an almost foregone conclusion
9. _The Cinderella Curse_ by J.L. Penn 1493 locations   
Not much substance, but an enjoyable read
10. _Widow's Tale_ by Maureen Miller 4434 locations  
Enjoyable characters and plot; writing is overdone and distracting in sections
11. _Reunion_ by J.L. Penn 5450 locations   
Well written with believable plot and characters; good light reading


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in March*
*1. Restoree 256 pages Kindle! 
2. Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
3. New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
4. Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
5. Breaking Dawn  768 pages Kindle!
6. Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
7. Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle! *

Currently reading: 
Up next: Victory of Eagles 342 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!


----------



## Leslie

Reading (or read) (category A):

A1. Tangled Web by Lee Rowan (4192 loc; downloaded 1/18; started 2/1; on loc 1169 on 3/1)
A2. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot (6013 loc; downloaded and started 2/3; on loc 3882 on 3/1)
A3. Sex, Lies and Celluloid by Jodi Payne and Chris Owen (7793 loc; downloaded 2/22; on loc 942 on 3/1)
A4. Twilight by Carolina Valdez (841 loc; downloaded 2/23; read 3/7; *** 1/2)
A5. Lessons in Seduction by Charlie Cochrane (4333 loc; on loc 2566 on 3/1; finished 3/7; ****)
A6. Secret Reading Project #2 (6950 loc; on loc 104 on 3/1; on p. 209 on 3/31)
A7. Balance by Zahra Owens (756 loc; downloaded and read 3/3; **)
A8. Purple Pen Diaries by Julia Talbot (877 loc; downloaded and read 3/3; ***)
A9. The One That Stayed by T.C. Blue (2370 loc; downloaded 3/5; finished 3/8; ***1/2)
A10. Pony Play by J.M. Snyder (321 loc; downloaded and read 3/7; *** 1/2)
A11. Healthy Obsession by Carolyn LeVine Topol (867 loc; downloaded 3/8; read 3/9; **)
A12. Take My Picture by Giselle Ellis (1800 loc; downloaded 3/8; read 3/10; *****+ stars -- so GOOD!!!)
A13. Wanna Be Your Dog by Glyn Soitino (1287 loc; downloaded 3/8; read 3/9; ***1/2)
A14. No Regrets by Sean Michael (1489 loc; downloaded 3/8; read 3/27; **** 1/2)
A15. Enlightened (Little Boy Lost) by J.P. Barnaby (2384 loc; downloaded 3/11; read 3/11-3/12; *****)
A16. Emergency: A City Hospital Novel by Drew Zachary (3825 loc; started 3/12; finished 3/13; ****)
A17. A to Z by Marie Sexton (3959 loc; started 3/13; finished 3/14; ****1/2)
A18. Tigers and Devils by Sean Kennedy (13389 loc; downloaded 2/14; started 3/16; finished 3/23; ****)
A19. Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure by Matthew Algeo (2578 loc; started 3/17; finished 3/20; **** 1/2)
A20. French Twist by Christiane France (951 loc; downloaded 3/21; read 3/23; **)
A21. Persistence Pays by Mara Ismine (1027 loc; downloaded 3/23; read 3/24; ****)
A22. Can't Hurry Love by M. Jules Aedin (1300 loc; downloaded 3/23; read 3/25; ****)
A23. Duty & Devotion by Tere Michaels (5334 loc; downloaded 3/24; read 3/24-3/25; ****)
A24. The Gentleman and the Rogue by Bonnie Dee and Summer Devon (6493 loc; read 3/26; *****)
A25. The Year Without Summer by G.S. Wiley (722 loc; read 3/27; **** 1/2)
A26. An Uncommon Whore by Belinda McBride (3519 loc; started 3/27; finished 3/28; *****)
A27. Wicked Gentlemen by Ginn Hale (3197 loc; downloaded 3/27; started 3/28; finished 3/31; ****1/2)




On the Shelf to Read (category B):

B1. Good to Know by D.W. Marchwell (3129 loc; downloaded 1/23)
B2. Mitchell's Presence by D.W. Marchwell (624 loc; downloaded 1/23)
B3. Man's Best Friend by P.A. Brown (4084 loc; downloaded 2/1)
B4. A Bit of Rough by Laura Baumbach (3451 loc; downloaded 2/1)
B5. Waking Up Blind: Lawsuits Over Eye Surgery by Tom Harbin (3594 loc; downloaded 2/4)
B6. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay (5935 loc; downloaded 2/11)
B7. Downtime by Tamara Allen (8299 loc; downloaded 2/14)
B8. You Can't Stop Me by Matthew Clemens (4709 loc; downloaded 3/2; free book)
B9. Primitive by Mark Nykanen (3790 loc; downloaded 3/2; free book)
B10. Booth's Sister by Jane Singer (2041 loc; downloaded 3/2; free book)
B11. Gone With the Wind by Margaret Mitchell (19296 loc; downloaded 3/2; bought because of the March reading game)
B12. No Bull by B.A. Tortuga (1253 loc; downloaded 3/23)
B13. The High-Class Highwayman by Julia Talbot (2208 loc; downloaded 3/29)
B14. The Prayer Waltz by K.Z. Snow (2267 loc; downloaded 3/29)

Audiobook: The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes

1. A Scandal in Bohemia (listened to a little bit; mostly read; 3/11)
2. The Red-Headed League (listened 3/10; I really liked this one. It might be my favorite in the book)
3. A Case of Identity (listened 3/9)
4. The Boscombe Valley Mystery (listened 3/
5. The Five Orange Pips (listened to 50%; read the rest; 3/5)
6. The Man with the Twisted Lip (listened 3/5)
7. The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle (listened 3/4)
8. The Adventure of the Speckled Band (listened 3/3)
9. The Adventure of the Engineer's Thumb (listened 3/2)
10. The Adventure of the Noble Bachelor (listened to 25% of the story then finished reading the rest; 3/1)
11. The Adventure of the Beryl Coronet (listened 3/1)
12. The Adventure of the Copper Beeches (listened 2/2

Audible Book (not available on Kindle)

1. Suicide Notes by Michael Thomas Ford (listened 3/15-3/20; 5.5 hrs; *****)
2. A Single Man by Christopher Isherwood (listened 3/22-3/29; 4.5 hrs; *****)

Samples (category S)

S1. Mafia Cop by Lou Eppolito and Bob Drury
S2. The Forbidden Room by J.P. Barnaby (will not buy)
S3. The Monster of Florence by Douglas Preston (from the Six Degrees Game)
S4. Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
S5. Straight Lies by Rob Byrnes
S6. Full Circle by Michael Thomas Ford
S7. The Best Revenge by Andrew Grey (will not buy; very wooden writing, can't imagine reading the whole thing)


----------



## ladyknight33

_*Total locations in March 59,962 *_ 
1.	Moonlight Road Robin Carr 5478 locations start and finish 03/01
2.	The Help Kathryn Stockett 8593 locations start 03/02 finish 03/05
3.	True Compass: A memoir Edward (Ted) Kennedy start at location 5220- 7105 total of 1885 in March finish 03/06
4.	Carpool Diem Nancy Star 5251 locations in March finish 03/09
5.	Try Dying James Scott Bell 7325 locations start 03/14 finish 03/17
6.	Deadlock James Scott Bell 4874 locations start 03/09 finish 03/10
7.	Sins of the Father James Scott Bell 8567 locations start 03/11 finish 03/13
8.	The Someday List Stacy Hawkins Adams 2151 locations start 03/13 finish 03/14
9.	Dreams That Wont Let Go Stacy Hawkins Adams 2162 locations start and finish 03/18
10.	Worth a Thousand Words Stacy Hawkins Adams 2319 locations start and finish 03/19
11.	Male Call Denise A Agnew 1449 locations start 03/23
12.	Unconditional Surrender Denise A Agnew 2487 locations start and finish 03/24 
13.	Private Maneuvers Denise A Agnew 2392 locations start and finish 03/25
14.	Close Quarters Denise A Agnew 2625 locations start and finish 03/25
15.	Such a Nice Guy Phil Torcivia 2404 locations start 03/26 finish 03/31


----------



## akagriff

1.  The Princess Bride-  William Goldman  Loc-  4187  Finished 3/3 ***
2.  The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs- Olivia Darnell  Loc 11180  Finished 3/8 ****
3.  Primitive-  Mark Nykanen  Loc 4990 Finished 3/10 ***
4.  Peculiar Treasures-  Robin Jones Gunn  Loc 4990  Finished 3/11  ***
5.  Lady of Milkweed Manor-  Julie Klassen  Loc 3897  Finished 3/14 ***
6.  Heidi-  Johanna Spyri  Loc 5055  Finished 3/19  ****
7.  Never Say Never  Lisa Winegate  Loc 3788  Finished 3/26 ****
8.  12 day Body Shaping Miracle  Michael Thurmond  Loc 3183  Finished 3/16 ***


----------



## Geoffrey

Woo Hoo! Page 1 ... 

1. The Windup Girl - Paolo Bacigalupi - Science Fiction/Ecopunk - 100% - 7188 locations - 430 pages - finished 3/5
2. Half Broke Horses - Jeannette Walls - Memoir/Biography - 100% - 3658 locations - 288 pages - finished 3/7
3. A Strong and Sudden Thaw - R. W. Day - post-apocalyptic - 100% - 7416 locations - 331 pages - finished 3/11
4. The Peshawar Lancers - S. M. Stirling - Alternate History - 100% - 7263 locations - 486 pages - finished 3/17
5. Rules Were Made to be Broken - Lenore Black - M/M Romance - 100% - 1320 locations - finished 3/17
6. 1634: The Galileo Affair - Eric Flint & Andrew Dennis - Alt. History - 100% - 11583 locations - 691 pages - finished 3/23
7. Wicked Gentlemen - Ginn Hale - Steampunk - 100% - 3197 locations - 191 pages - finished 3/26
8. Best Vacation that Never Was - Lynn Lorenz	M/M Romance - 0% - 362 of 5266 locations - 319 pages
9. 1634: The Ram Rebellion - Eric Flint & Virginia deMarce - Alt. History - 77% - 6685 of 8648 locations - 517 pages


----------



## Winter9

Books read: 

Kindle - 3 
Audio - 2
DTB - 0

Books bought: 7


----------



## Aravis60

Currently Reading: 
1. The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon (started 2/16)
2. Anne's House of Dreams by L.M. Montgomery (started 2/17)

Finished in March:
1. The BFG by Roald Dahl (started 1/25, finished 3/1)- 224 pgs. 
2. White Fang by Jack London (started 3/1 and finished 3/5)- 272 pgs. 
3. How to Train Your Dragon by Cressida Cowell (started and finished 3/- 214 pgs. 
4. Philippa Fisher's Fairy Godsister by Liz Kessler (started 3/9, finished 3/10)- 274 pgs. 
5. Sheep by Valerie Hobbs (started and finished 3/12)- 115 pgs. 
6. All the Lovely Bad Ones by Mary Downing Hahn (started and finished 3/13)- 182 pgs. 
7. Two for the Dough by Janet Evanovich (started 3/6, finished 3/13)-312 pgs.
8. The Girl Who Could Fly by Victoria Forester (started 3/13, finished 3/15)- 32 pgs.
9. Solving Zoe by Barbara Dee (started 3/16, finished 3/17)- 230 pgs. 
10. Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison (started 3/3, finished 3/19)- 368 pgs. 
11. The Silver Chair by C.S. Lewis (started 3/1, finished 3/23)- 217 pgs. 
12. A Whole New Mind by Daniel H. Pink (started 3/20, finished 3/23)- 260 pgs. 
13. Umbrella Summer by Lisa Graff (started and finished 3/24)- 235 pgs.
14. The Return of the King by J.R.R. Tolkien (started I forget when but not this month, finished 3/27)
15. Pontoon by Garrison Keillor (started 3/16, finished 3/2-248 pgs.


----------



## Maxx

March:

1.  Let the Great World Spin, (kindle) page 229, completed 3/6, 172 pages read
2.  Olive Kitteridge, (audiobook) page 80, competed 3/7, 225 pages read
3.  The Woman in White (kindle) began 3/6, 13% completed, 55 pages read
4.  Chasing Vermeer (audiobok) began 3/7, completed 3/12, 272 pages
5.  Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim (audiobook) began 3/12, completed 3/17, 272 pages
6.  Darkfever(kindle) began 3/16, completed 3/31, 382 pages
7.  Nation (audiobook) began 3/17, completed 3/28, 384 pages
8.  Manhunt (audiobook) began 3/28, completed 3/31, 182 pages

Total Partial Books Completed:  2
Total Whole Books Completed:  5

Total Pages Read:  1944


----------



## meljackson

Lady of Milkweed Manor by Julie Klassen- locations 3897. Finished Mar 1.      
While My Sister Sleeps by Barbara Delinsky- locations 4788. Finished Mar 4.    
Virgin River by Robyn Carr- locations 5612. Finished Mar 5.     
Not My Daughter by Barbara Delinsky- Finished Mar 10.    
Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane- locations 4949. Finished Mar 10.      
The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen- locations 4091. Finished Mar 11.     
Daisy Chain by Mary DeMuth- locations 5285. Finished Mar 14.     
A Slow Burn by Mary DeMuth- locations 4430. Finished Mar 16.     
Junie B Jones: Shipwrecked by Barbara Park- locations 566. Finished Mar 17.      
Directed Verdict and Irreparable Harm 2 in 1 by Randy Singer- locations 13916. Finished Mar 20.      
Daddy's Girl by Lisa Scottoline- locations 5341. Finished Mar 21.    
The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher by Rob Stennett- locations 5063. Finished Mar 23.    
Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas by James Patterson- locations 2453. Finished Mar 24.     
Two For the Show by Janet Evanovich- in Three Plums in One so unsure of locations. Finished Mar 25.      
Hold Tight by Harlan Coben- locations 5790. Finished Mar 27.


----------



## karinam78

Books read in March 2010

01/03    Completed The White Queen by Phillipa Gregory late last night\early this morning
01/03    Started The Brightest Star in the Sky by Marian Keyes


----------



## nelmsm

1. Gone for a Soldier   Jeffry S. Hepple    25,029 locations    3/16/10
2. Mahko's Knife   John O'Dowd    9,007 locations    3/21/10
3. Amsterdam 2012  Ruth Francisco  5,508 locations  3/27/10


----------



## summerteeth

I'm in!

1. _One Bad Apple_ by Sheila Connoly finished 3/1/10 - 5071 locations
2. _Dyer Consequences_ by Maggie Sefton finished 3/6/10 - 4213 locations
3. _Goody Goody Gunshots_ by Sammi Carter finished 3/8/10 - 4646 locations
4. _Shoots to Kill_ by Kate Johnson finished 3/12/10 - 5358 locations
5. _Spackled and Spooked_ by Jennie Bentley finished 3/13/10 - 4253 locations
6. _A Rose From the Dead_ by Kate Johnson finished 3/23/10 - 4215 locations
7. _Male Call_ by Denise A. Agnew finished 3/23/10 - 1449 locations
8. _I'm With Stupid_ by Elaine Szewczyk finished 3/31/10 - 4693 locations


----------



## Dana

March:


*Title**Author**Locations **Finished **Comments*1.Anna Karenina







Leo Tolstoy13,188(9,027 locations in Feb.) FINISHED remaining 4,161 locations 3/4/10Long, but LOVED it!2.Inferno







Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle3,0433/6/10Read for The Quasi-Official March Reading Game3.The Legend of the Seahawk







Adele Clagett4,6493/9/10EXCELLENT!!!4.Widow's Tale







Maureen A. Miller4,4343/14/10Really identified w/heroine in this romance5. Elfhunter: A Tale Of Alterra, The World That Is







C.S. Marks11,9573/24/10OUTSTANDING! Looking forward to reading the rest of the series.6. Baling







Carol Hanrahan3,2243/25/10Sweet YA summer tale7. The Twelve Sacred Traditions of Magnificent Mothers-in-Law







Haywood Smith3853/25/10Freebie today.... short, hilarious, but true!


----------



## Carol Collett

March Books:

(cont from Feb) Haunt of Jackals


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._Wizard (Unabridged)_John VarleyScience FictionAudiobook15:01 hours03/08/20103.50 stars2._Dead Witch Walking_Kim HarrisonUrban FantasyKindle6778 locations03/06/20102.75 stars3._The Collaborator of Bethlehem_Matt Beynon ReesCrimeKindle2586 locations03/08/20103.00 stars4._Maelstrom (Unabridged)_Michael MacConnellMysteryAudiobook11:50 hours03/13/20103.00 stars5._Right Ascension_David DerricoScience FictionKindle3101 locations03/10/20102.75 stars6._Devil's Coach-Horse_Richard LewisHorrorDTB168 pages03/11/20102.99 stars7._The Madonnas of Leningrad_Debra DeanNovelKindle2880 locations03/12/20103.00 stars8._In the Courts of the Sun_Brian D'AmatoScience FictionDTB684 pages03/16/20104.75 stars9._Methland (Unabridged)_Nick RedingNon-FictionAudiobook9:24 hours03/17/20104.00 stars10.The Wheel of SamsaraHan SongShort StoryKindle98 locations03/16/20103.00 stars11._The Man from Beijing_Henning MankellMysteryKindle7684 locations03/20/20102.99 stars12._Hyperion (Unabridged)_Dan SimmonsScience FictionAudiobook20:44 hours03/29/20105.00 stars13.Prima BelladonnaJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB11 pages03/20/20104.00 stars14._River of Gods_Ian McDonaldScience FictionDTB599 pagesQuit at 15215.EscapementJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB10 pages03/23/20103.75 stars16._Miles from Nowhere_Nami MunNovelKindle3322 locations03/25/20103.75 stars17.The Concentration CityJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB15 pages03/25/20104.00 stars18._The Corpse Wore Pasties_Jonny PorkpieCrimeDTB223 pages03/25/20104.00 stars19.Manhole 69J.G. BallardShort StoryDTB18 pages03/26/20103.75 stars20._Blindsight_Peter WattsScience FictionMobipocket5285 locations03/29/20103.50 stars21._The Divine Invasion_Philip K. DickScience FictionDTB213 pages03/31/20103.25 stars22._The Crime Writer (Unabridged)_Gregg HurwitzNovelAudiobook10:55 hoursCarried Over23.ChronoplisJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB18 pages03/31/20104.50 stars24.The Voices of TimeJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB26 pages03/31/20102.99 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407          *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*92,1774,179163,2209,601
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## drenee

Wow, 19 people in already and the thread is only a few hours old. 
I didn't do as good as I had hoped in February. Last week I was just too tired to hold even my Kindle.

*Moonlight Road* by Robyn Carr. K-book. 5,478 loc. Finished 3/6.    
*Plum Lovin'* by Janet Evanovich. K-book. 2,969 loc. Finished 3/8     
*Fearless Fourteen* by Janet Evanovich. K-book. 3,787 loc. Finished 3/10     
*Plum Lucky* by Janet Evanovich. K-book. 1,329 loc. Finished 3/11     
*The Tsarina's Daughter* by Carolly Erickson. HBB. 321 pgs. Finished 3/15     
*The Girl's From Ames* by Jeffrey Zaslow. Sony. 320 pages. Finished 3/29.     

deb


----------



## Chad Winters

*Currently Reading:*
_Sam Gunn Omnibus_ by Ben Bova (DTB) decided to wade through DTB backlog since getting Kindle
_The Trouble with Physics_

*Finished:*
_Ties of Power_ by Julie Czerneda
_Starship: Mutiny_ by Mike Resnick
_Choice of the Cat_ by E.E. Knight
_The January Dancer _ by Michael Flynn (DTB) 
_Helfort's War: Book 3, The Battle of Devastation Reef_ by Graham Sharp Paul
_Starship: Pirate_ by Resnick
_To Trade The Stars_ by Julie Czerneda
_Diving The Wreck_ by Rusch
_Darkship Thieves_ by Sarah Hoyt (Baen.com)


----------



## Gayle

1.  No One Heard Her Scream by Jordan Dane 368 pages (library book on my Nook) finished 3/2
2.  Predatory Game by Christine Feehan  5815 locations finished 3/5
3.  Murder Game by Christine Feehan 6146 locations finished 3/9
4.  Street Game by Christine Feehan 6783 locations finished 3/14
5.  In Plain Sight by Tara Taylor Quinn 379 pages (library book on my Nook) finished 3/20
6.  According to Jane by Marilyn Brant 4995 locations finished 3/22
7.  The Pawn by Steven James  3896 locations finished 3/25
8.  The Twenty Dollar Bill by Elmore Hammes 174 pages finished 3/26
9.  Virgin River by Robyn Carr (Virgin River Bundle Book 1) 5617 locations finished 3/29
10.  Shelter Mountain by Robyn Carr (Virgin River Bundle Book 2) 5719 locations finished 3/31


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

1) Academ's Fury







by Jim Butcher - 8,850 Locations - In Progress


----------



## cagnes

1. The Little Giant of Aberdeen County by Tiffany Baker (341 pages) -finished 03/02
2. Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden (512 pages) -finished 03/04
3. Duma Key by Stephen King (10438 locations) -finished 03/04
4. Beyond the Highland Mist (Highlander, #1) by Karen Marie Moning (6000 locations) - finished 03/05
5. To Tame a Highland Warrior (Highlander, #2) by Karen Marie Moning (6039 locations) - finished 03/07
6. Two Little Girls in Blue by Mary Higgins Clark (416 pages) - finished 03/08
7. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford - (4611- locations) -finished 03/09
8. Mudbound by Hillary Jordan (336 pages) - finished 03/10
9. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See (288 pages) finished 03/12
10. Someone to Watch Over Me (Bow Street Runners, #1) by Lias Kleypas (384 pages) finished 03/13
11. Lady Sophia's Lover (Bow Street Runners, #2) by Lias Kleypas (4810 locations) - finished 03/14
12. Worth Any Price (Bow Street Runners, #3) by Lias Kleypas (4793 locations) - finished 03/16
13. The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein (3719 locations) - finished 03/17
14. The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield (416 pages) - finished 03/17
15. BoneMan's Daughters by Ted Dekker (416 pages) - finished 03/18
16. Peony in Love by Lisa See (304 pages) - finished 03/19
17. The Highlander's Touch (Highlander #3) by Karen Marie Moning (384 pages) finished 03/20
18. Kiss of the Highlander (Highlander #4) by Karen Marie Moning (5857 locations) finished 03/21
19. The Dark Highlander (Highlander #5) by Karen Marie Moning (384 pages) - finished 03/22
20. The Immortal Highlander (Highlander #6) by Karen Marie Moning (400 pages) - finished 03/24
21. Spell of the Highlander (Highlander #7) by Karen Marie Moning (5505 locations) - finished 03/26
22. Again The Magic by Lisa Kleypas (4491 locations) - finished 03/27
23. And Then He Kissed Her (Girl Bachelors, #1) by Laura Lee Guhrke (4539 locations) - finished 03/28
24. A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini (372 pages) - finished 03/29
25. Saving CeeCee Honeycutt by Beth Hoffman (4251 locations) - finished 03/29


----------



## mistyd107

my reading has been very slow this month obviously hopefully that will change after tonight
1. Garden of Lies-Eileen Goudge 575 Pgs PB Started 2/23/10 Finished: 2/19/10      
2. Thorns of Truth-Eileen Goudge 402 Pgs PB Started 3/19/10 Finished 3/29/10     
3. The Last Song-Nicholas Sparks 400 Pgs 6,664 Loc K2 Started 3/29/10


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Red Mars * by Kim Stanley Robinson (3/14)
592 pages; 8961 locations    
2. *Whatever You Do, Don't Run: True Tales of a Botswana Safari Guide * by Peter Allison (3/1
264 pages; 2314 locations    
3. *Soul View * by Jeff Inlo (3/21) from Smashwords
315 pages; 4906 locations    
4. *Enslaved By Ducks * by Bob Tarte (3/22) DTB
308 pages; no locations   
5. *Making It Up * by Penelope Lively (3/23)
abandoned at 29% location 1029
6. *The Orange Blossom Special * by Betsy Carter (3/2
304 pages; 3043 locations   
7. *Alison Wonderland * by Helen Smith (3/31)
224 pages; 2434 locations   

Samples:
1. _The Host_ by Stephanie Meyer
2. _A House in Fez: Building a Life in the Ancient Heart of Morocco _ by Suzanna Clarke
3. _The Phaselock Code _ by Roger Hart
4. _Animal, Vegetable, Miracle _ by Barbara Kingslover
5. _Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_ by Helen Simonson
6. _The Irresistible Henry House _ by Lisa Grunwald
7. _Healer_ by F. Paul Wilson
8. _The Forgotten Garden _ by Kate Morton


----------



## crebel

03/02 How to Wash a Cat, Rebecca M. Hale (kindle) 4405 locations    mystery
03/04 The Truth About Lord Stoneville, Sabrina Jeffries (kindle) 6870 locations     HR
03/06 Passion, Lisa Valdez (kindle) 4648 locations     HR - very graphic with the love scenes and language, I could hear the porn movie soundtrack in my mind while reading - good story though!
03/07 Ravishing in Red, Madeline Hunter (kindle) 4983 locations     HR - slightly abrupt ending

Very little reading getting done this month, but in the last couple of weeks I have finished:

My Darling Caroline, Adele Ashworth (kindle) 5266 locations      Excellent HR
Vi Agra Falls, Mary Daheim (kindle)    Forgot to check location count before deleting - 336 pages according to Amazon. Long-running mystery series. I don't enjoy the characters so much any more, little humor left and too much contention between family members that seems contrived.

Celebutards, Andrea Peyser (kindle)   3629 locations. A freebie last month. Some of it funny, lots of it mean-spirited
Lessons in Love: A Cambridge Fellows Mysteries, Book 1 Charlie Cochran (kindle) 3344 locations A historical mystery with m/m romance - Lots of relationship establishing, not so much mystery in this one.     - I have already purchased Book 2
In The Warrior's Bed, Mary Wine (kindle)      4209 locations. A Highland HR
Deadlock, James Scott Bell (kindle) 4842 locations. A well-written book, but I didn't care for the story. A blend of policitics, intrigue, and a heavy dose of religion.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in!

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett (K loc. 1631-2426)
*Atlas Shrugged *- Ayn Rand (Sony, p1-179)
*Roses - Leila Meacham* (Sony, p1-101)

Gave up:
*Sushi for One?* by Cami Tang (stopped at K loc. 3465) Haven't had great luck with Asian lit lately.

Finished Reading:
3/4: *Cleopatra's Daughter* - Michelle Moran (Sony, H/C p73-44 Decent historical fiction but lacks substantive plot.
3/4: *Saving Sailor: A Novel* - Renee Riva (K 1781 loc.) 
3/4: *The Help* - Kathryn Stockett (Audio, approx hours 12-18, re-read) Even better than the book! 
3/6: *The Closers* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 456p) 
3/9: *The Lightning Thief* - Rick Riordan (K 5147 loc.)
3/11: *Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime*-John Heilemann and Mark Halperin (Sony, H/C p103-464)
3/14: *Echo Park* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 352p) Really enjoying the Bosch series, but this one was a little on the creepy side.
3/16: *The Last Lecture *- Randy Pausch and Jeffrey Zaslow (Sony, H/C 224p)
3/23: *The Sea of Monsters* - Rick Riordan (K 3807 loc.)
3/25: *The Twelve Sacred Traditions of Magnificent Mothers-in-Law* - Haywood Smith (K 385 loc.) Short, but cute.
3/26: *Rottweiler Rescue* - Ellen O'Connell (K 3014 loc.)Very good cozy that was recommended on KB.
3/29: *One Amazing Thing* - Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni (H/C 220p) More a hodgepodge of short stories than a novel.
3/30: *Huckleberry Finished *- Livia J. Washburn (K 3625 loc.)
3/30: _*SuperFreakonomics: Global Cooling, Patriotic Prostitutes, and Why Suicide Bombers Should Buy Life Insurance*_ - Steven D. Levitt and Stephen J. Dubner (Sony, H/C 288p)

 Best new read of the month.

N


----------



## DebbiM

I've finished reading three thrillers on Kindle. All of them awesome. I'd like to post a review of each at some point.

*Working Stiffs* by Simon Wood
*The Skull Ring* by Scott Nicholson
*Cobblestones* by J.T. Cummins


----------



## Ottie

My Book List:

Sookie Stackhouse Bundle 40,879 locations:

1) Dead to the World 2/21/2010 (3/3/2010)
2) Dead as a Doornail 3/3/2010 (3/24/2010)
3) Definitely Dead 3/24/2010


----------



## pidgeon92

Tabloid Love: Looking for Mr. Right in All the Wrong Places







-- 372 pages -- 3/17/10
Pride and Prejudice







-- 480 pages -- 3/4/10
Airframe







-- 448 pages -- 3/9/10
A Rose for Melinda







-- 208 pages -- 3/4/10
Bad Men







-- 480 pages -- 3/19/10
Leah -- 229 pages -- 3/27/10
The Pale Blue Eye







-- 448 pages -- 3/29/10
Handle With Care







-- 496 pages -- 3/31/10


----------



## DD

Feb. 27-March 1-----------"Murder List"---------------Julie Garwood-----------7293 locations
March 1-March 2----------"The Shunning"-------------Beverly Lewis-----------2533 locations
March 2-March 4----------"The Confession"------------Beverly Lewis----------2515 locations
March 5-March 7----------"The Reckoning"-------------Beverly Lewis----------2439 locations
March 8-March 17---------"Hour Game"----------------David Baldacci----------7686 locations
March 18-March 26--------"Simple Genius"-------------David Baldacci----------6630 locations
March 10-March 13--------"Left to Tell"----------------Immaculee Ilibagiza-----3751 locations
March 27-March 31--------"Sea Swept"----------------Nora Roberts-----------9234 locations


----------



## chipotle

All books are Kindle versions; all novels are under $6. I may continue trying to pay less than
$6 per book; I found seven new authors this month that I like (Julia Quinn, Laura Levine,
Gena Showalter, Marianne Stillings, Johanna Lindsey, Kate Perry, and Suzanne Macpherson)
and I didn't overspend on books. It did take some time reading through a zillion samples though.

FICTION

1. This Matter of Marriage by Debbie Macomber - good 
2. Lady Be Good by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - good but not sure what the main couple saw in each other
3. The Bachelor Preferred Pastry by Shirley Jump - one in a series of food romances w/recipes
4. It's in His Kiss by Julia Quinn - historical, really good - plan to read the rest of the series, my fave this month
5. Chasing Harry Winston by Lauren Weisberger - good
6. This Pen for Hire: A Jaine Austen Mystery by Laura Levine - really funny, will read more of the series
7. The Wife Trap by Tracy Anne Warren - good except didn't like the heroine
8. Squeeze Play by Kate Angell - baseball romance, good
9. No Other Love by Candace Camp - ok but didn't feel realistic
10. Catch a Mate by Gena Showalter - really fun, another new author discovery
11. Talk of the Town by Suzanne Macpherson - really good, can't wait to read the author's other books
12. The Devil Who Tamed Her by Johanna Lindsey - pretty good
13. Project Date by Kate Perry - a lot of fun, another new to me author
14. Nerd Gone Wild by Vicki Lewis Thompson - ok
15. Trust Fund Babies by Jean Stone - pretty good, formatting issues
16. Male Call by Denise A. Agnew - ok, FREE
17. Satisfaction by Marianne Stillings - really good, will read more by her

NONFICTION

18. The Ten Best-Ever Anxiety Management Techniques by Margaret Wehrenberger - very helpful book but partial 
font problem in Kindle version
19. Naturally Thin by Bethenny Frankel - ok, like the recipes 
20. Raw Food for Real People by Rod Rotondi - ok
21. Eat Smart, Walk Strong by Leslie Sansone - was FREE, a tad preachy, recipes look great

DID NOT FINISH

Slow Hands by Leslie Kelly, Harlequin Blaze, FREE

IN PROGRESS, READING SLOWLY

The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle
Of Human Bondage by W. Somerset Maughan, FREE


----------



## BTackitt

Book 1. The Wrecker - 7092 K Loc Finished
Book 2. Vulcan's Forge - 5087 K Loc Finished
Book 3. Charon's Landing - 8093 K Loc Finished
Book 4. Divine Beginnings - 694 K Loc Finished
Book 5. DragonSwan -1395 K Loc Finished
Book 6. Male Call - 1263 K Loc Finished
Book 7. Remember When - 9077 K Loc Finished
Book 8. Time Raiders: The Protector - 2181 K Loc Finished
Book 9. Time Raiders The Seeker - 3304 K Loc Finished
Book 10. Time Raiders: The Seduction - 889 K Loc Finished
Book 11. Time Raider: The Slayer - 3999 K Loc Finished
Book 12. Time Raiders: The Avenger - 3245 K Loc FInished
Book 13. HomeSpun - 846 K Loc Finished
Book 14. The Lost World - 5547 K Loc Finished
Book 15. (microbiology Notes) totalling 1293 K Loc Finished
Book 16. Battle of the Network Zombies - 5025 K Loc Finished
Book 17. The Klingon Gambit - 2347 K Loc
Book 18. Moonstone - 2206 K Loc Finished
Book 19. Demonfire - 5757 K Loc Finished
Book 20. Celebutards - 3619 K Loc Finished
Book 21.The Solitary Knights of Pelham Bay: Book 1 Finding Chandler - 762 K Loc Finished


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*☼**1.*_Finnegans Wake_James JoyceKindle​15 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010AFU​8,944​​6%​*☼**2.*_The Count of Monte Cristo_Alexandre Dumas (père)Kindle​26 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010HistF​17,966​My Mobi​1%​*☼**3.*_The Gargoyle_Andrew DavidsonKindle​31 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010Uncat​7,026​QO 2 BRG​27%​*4.*_Lord of Chaos_ (WoT #6)Robert JordanAB iPod​01 Mar 2010-20 Mar 2010Fant​41:37:00​​100%​*5.*_Glasshouse_Charles StrossKindle​01 Mar 2010-10 Mar 2010Uncat​7,185​My Review​100%​*☼**6.*_Dragonflight & Dragonquest_Anne McCaffreyKindle​15 Mar 2010-?? ?? 2010SciFi​9,945​http://​89%​*☼**7.*_A Crown of Swords_ (WoT #7)Robert JordanAB iPod​20 Mar 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​30:31:00​​70%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 Mar 2010​-01 Apr 2010​16,022​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 Mar 2010​-01 Apr 2010​62:59​​


----------



## geko29

*Shutter Island* by Dennis Lehane; 4949 locs, 400pp. A spectacular thriller.
*Three Cups of Tea: One Man's Mission to Fight Terrorism and Build Nations...One School at a Time* by Greg Mortenson and David Relin; 6150 locs, 338pp. A wonderful, heartwarming story of charity and determination.
*Operation Sheba* by Misty Evans; 6216 locs, 312 pp. Moderately competent spy thriller.
*Primitive* by Mark Nykanen; 3790 locs, 384pp. Started off meh, but got interesting about halfway through. Preachy on global warming.
*Path of the Assassin* by Brad Thor; 6726 locs, 496 pp. A worthy sequel to *The Lions of Lucerne*.
*Fellowship of the Ring* by J.R.R. Tolkein; 9330 lcs, 432 pp. What can I say?

Final totals: 6 books, 37,161 locations, 2,362 pages


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)_ by Michael Hicks: 15,990 locations. Begun 2/9, on location 14,142 on 3/1, completed 3/3 -- 1,848 locations read in March.
2. _Shutter Island_ by Dennis Lehane: 4,949 locations. Begun 3/3, completed 3/5.
3. _The Sea of Monsters_ by Rick Riordan: 3,807 locations. Begun 3/5, completed 3/7.
4. _The Titan's Curse_ by Rick Riordan: 4,399 locations. Begun 3/7, completed 3/11.
5. _The Battle of the Labyrinth_ by Rick Riordan: 5,067 locations. Begun 3/12, completed 3/18.
6. _The Last Olympian_ by Rick Riordan: 5,251 locations. Begun 3/19, completed 3/21.
7. _In Her Name: First Contact_ by Michael Hicks: 7,607 locations. Begun 3/21, completed 3/26.
8. _In Her Name: Legend of the Sword_ by Michael Hicks: 6,889 locations. Begun 3/27, on location 2,445 on 3/31 -- 2,445 locations read in March.

Running Totals: Final Totals:
Locations read in March: 35,373
DTB pages read in March: 
Books read start to finish in March: 6
Books read partially in March: 2


----------



## ElaineOK

Oct. 09 -- 8; Nov. 09 -- 4, Dec. 09 -- 7, Jan. 10 -- 8, Feb. 10 -- 4, Mar. 10 -- 9.

1. Tears of the Moon







, Nora Roberts 384 pages;

2. Ship of Destiny







, Robin Hobb 816 pages;

3. The Blind Side







, Michael Lewis 352 pages;

4. Rottweiler Rescue: a mystery for dog lovers







, Ellen O'Connell 284 pages;

5. Firefly Lane







, Kristin Hannah 496 pages;

6. The Life and Death of Saint Thomas Becket: Type of Paul, Type of Peter, Type of Christ







, Rosanne E. Lortz no page count available;

7. _Daughter of the Bright Moon_, Lynn Abbey 416 pages -- available solely from the author at:
http://www.closed-circle.net/WhereItsAt/?page_id=502;

8. Son of Hamas







, Ron Brackin 288 pages;

9. Silent in the Sanctuary







, Deanna Raybourn 496 pages.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Emily King

Total locations for March: *66,849*

1. Surrender by Kimberly Zant - 2644 locations - finished 03/02/2010
2. Shift by Rachel Vincent - 5750 locations - finished 03/03/2010
3. Faking It by Elisa Lorello - 5894 locations - finished 03/05/2010
4. The Mane Event by Shelly Laurenston - 7427 locations - finished 03/08/2010
5. The Beast in Him by Shelly Laurenston - 5473 locations - finished 03/11/2010
6. The Mane Attraction by Shelly Laurenston - 5751 locations - finished 03/17/2010
7. The Mane Squeeze by Shelly Laurenston - 6894 locations - finished 03/20/2010
8. Moon Called by Patricia Briggs - 5168 locations - finished 03/21/2010
9. Blood Bound by Patricia Briggs - 5385 locations - finished 03/24/2010
10. Finger Licking Fifteen by Janet Evanovich - 5414 locations - finished 03/27/2010
11. Iron Kissed by Patricia Briggs - 4624 locations - finished 03/28/2010
12. Bone Crossed by Patricia Briggs - 4903 locations - finished 03/30/2010
13. Sample: Wolf at the Door by Christine Warren - 222 locations - finished 03/12/2010
14. Sample: Desire Untamed by Pamela Palmer - 308 locations - finished 03/06/2010
15. Sample: The Lace Reader by Brunonia Barry - 303 locations - finished 03/06/2010
16. Sample: Tempting The Beast by Lora Leigh - 272 locations - finished 03/06/2010
17. Sample: Hunting Season by Shelly Laurenston - 417 locations - finished 03/06/2010


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in...

Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set, 2500 pages,...
     1  Dead Until Dark, 336 pages, finished
     2  Living Dead in Dallas, 320 pages, finished
     3  Club Dead, 304 pages, finished
     4  Dead to the World, 304 pages, finished
     5  Dead as a Doornail, 304 pages, finished
     6  Definitely Dead, 342 pages, finished
     7  All Together Dead, 352 pages, finished
     8  From Dead to Worse, 336 pages, finished
     9  Dead and Gone, 320 pages, finished
10  The Perfect Solitaire by Carmen Green, 224 pages, finished
11 The Perfect Seduction by Carmen Green, 224 pages, finished
12 Cool Like That, 240 pages, finished
13 Male Call, finished
14 My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent, finished
15 Loving Eliza by Ruth Ann Nordin, 236 pages, finished
16 His Redeeming Bride by Ruth Ann Nordin, 280 pages, finished
17 Two Rivers by T. Greenwood, 373 pages, finished
18 An Unlikely Place for Love by Ruth Ann Nordin, 382 pages, finished
19 If You Were My Man by Francis Ray, 336 pages, finished


----------



## melissaj323

March 2010:

1. An Echo in the Bone, Diana Gabaldon, still reading since last year


----------



## Flechette

1. *Aunt Dimity Down Under* by Nancy Atherton (DTB)    
2. *Shalador's Lady* by Anne Bishop (kindle)    
3. *The Magician's Death* by PC Doherty (DTB)   
4. *Must Love Hellhounds* Anthology (DTB)   
5. *Kissing Santa Claus* Anthology (DTB) 
6. *Hero Wanted* by Dan McGirt (Kindle)    
7. *Off the Record* by Elizabeth White (kindle)  per book, all Liberals are horrible people and cannot be Christian or have a solid family home life....
8. *Shadowfae* by Erica Hayes (DTB)    good read but needs X rating warning lol
9. *Male Call* by Denise Agnew (kindle)    short, fast and Very hot!!
10. *Wolf Signs: Bk 1* by Vivian Arend (kindle)    short, fun, and Hot
11. *Stopping Time, Part 1* by Melissa Marr (kindle)   
12. *Moonstone* by Marilee Brothers (kindle)    
13. *Fireworks* by Elizabeth White (kindle)    (christian fiction that doesn't portray non belivers as horrible people, - asked hard questions and gave good answers)
14. *Half Past Dead* by Zoe Archer & Bianca D'arc (DTB)    
15. *The Rock & Roll Queen of Bedlam* by Marilee Brothers (DTB)    
16. *Demonfire* (kindle)   

18 Feb 2010
33 Jan 2010
24 Dec 2010


----------



## gwsawyer

1. Black Ice: Michael Connelly. 7.199 locations, finished 3/4/2010. The second Harry Bosch novel. Connelly is a great writer   
2. The Concrete Blonde: Michael Connelly, 7,022 location. finished 3/4/2010.


----------



## LauraB

Currently reading:
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix , paperback, (picking up on page 294 this month.) *read 584 pages in MARCH* 
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince , paperback- 652 pages
 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollow , completed 782 pages (paper)
A Dirty Job , Kindle, 6202 locations
Begun  The Mist of Avalon on kindle. In March *10413 locations read*, will continue into April.


----------



## worktolive

I'll give this a try - seems like a good way to keep track of what I've read

1. *Head Over Heels* - Susan Anderson - 4,655 loc - fin 3/1 - Enjoyable 
2. *Lady of Milkweed Manor* - Julie Klassen - 3,897 loc - fin 3/1 - Freebie. Well-written, but depressing except for happy ending  1/2
3. *Conspiracy in Death* - J.D. Robb - 6,632 loc - fin 3/3 - Great as usual 
4. *Booth's Sister* - Jane Singer - 2,041 loc - DNF - Freebie. I was quite disappointed in this. Was expecting historical fiction. Instead it was, well, hard to describe what it was, but for me at least, it was not readable.
5. *A Bride Most Begrudging* - Deanna Gist - 5,876 loc - fin 3/4 - Freebie, good writing but a bit slow 
6. *Moonstone* - Marilee Brothers - 2,296 loc - fin 3/5 - Still working my way through freebies.  1/2
7. *Healing Back Pain: The Mind Body Connection* - John Sarno - fin 3/6 - 2,820 loc - Currently have a pinched nerve in my back. I hope this book works!!!
8. *Cowgirl Up and Ride* - Lorelei James - 3,321 loc - fin 3/6 - Hot cowboys 
9. *Lessons In French* - Laura Kinsale - 5,167 loc - fin 3/8 - Regency, great characters 
10. *Crux* - Moira Rogers - 5,440 loc - fin 3/9 - great characterizations, uneven plotting.  1/2
11. *Demon Fire* - Kate Douglas - 6,120 loc - fin 3/9 - Freebie. Good story, but uneven pacing  1/2
12. *Wife in the Mirror* - Emjae Edwards - 3,620 loc - fin 3/10 - Freebie from Smashwords. TSTL characters  1/2
13. *Taming the Shrew* - Cari Hislop - 2,175 loc - fin 3/11 - Smashwords special. A retelling of The Taming of the Shrew as a campy Regency romance parody. 
14. *A Companion for Life* - Cari Hislop - 5,088 loc - fin 3/12 - Another Regency romance parody, politically very incorrect.  1/2
15. *In The Mood* - Ellen Fisher - 1,449 loc. - fin 3/13 - My only criticism is that this was too short. 
16. *Lucky in Love *- Cari Hislop - 2,664 loc - fin 3/13 - Loved this author 
17. *Magic Bites* - Ilona Andrews - 3,883 loc - fin 3/14 - Can't wait to read the next book!  1/2
18. *The Billionaire Next Door* - Jessica Bird aka JR Ward - 3,002 loc - fin 3/14 - 
19. *Starting Over* - Sue Moorcroft - 6,079 loc - fin 3/15 - lovely British romance  1/2
20. *Male Call* - Denise Agnew - 1,449 loc - fin 3/16 - freebie - Pretty hot  
21. *Alpha & Omega* - Patricia Briggs - 1,175 loc - fin 3/16 - reread 
22. *Quirkology* - Richard Wiseman - 4,351 loc - fin 3/16  
23. *Cry Wolf* - Patricia Briggs - 5,896 loc - fin 3/17 - reread 
24. *Personal Protection* - Leah Braemel - 5,179 loc - fin 3/18 - Hot 
25. *Second Chances* - Kristie Maguire - 1,736 loc - fin 3/18 - Freebie - Skilled writing but plot was meh 
26. *The Sari Shop Widow* - Shobhan Bantwal - 5,178 loc - fin 3/19 - Freebie  
27. *Magic Burns* - Ilona Andrews - 4,411 loc - fin 3/20 - Even better than the first one  1/2
28. *A Plane Proposal* - Emjae Edwards - 5,486 loc - fin 3/20 - Freebie - meh, barely finished 
29. *Blood Bound* - Patricia Briggs - 5,385 loc - fin 3/21 - reread - Silver Borne release on 3/30 (Yeah!!!!) 
30. *Hell Bent* - Heather Killough-Walden - 7,304 loc - fin 3/22 - skimmed some, improbable plot 
31. *All I Ever Wanted* - Ellen Fisher - 5,514 loc - fin 3/23 - adorable hero 
32. *Moon Called* - Patricia Briggs - 5,168 loc - fin 3/24 - reread 
33. *Iron Kissed* - Patricia Briggs - DTB 287 pages - fin 3/25 - reread 
34. *Hunting Ground* - Patricia Briggs - 3,941 loc - fin 3/27 - reread 
35. *Lost on Planet China* - Maarten Troost - 5,015 loc - fin 3/27 - Now I don't want to visit China  1/2
35. *In For a Penny* - Rose Lerner - 5,040 loc - fin 3/28 - New author - Regency Romance - loved this book 
36. *Wolf Games* - Vivian Arend - 2,325 loc - fin 3/28 - sweet, hot shifter series 
37. *Soulless* - Gail Carriger - 5,151 loc - fin 3/30 -reread - Changeless coming out 4/8  1/2
38. *Bone Crossed* - Patricia Briggs - 4,903 loc - fin 3/30 - reread  1/2

Summary: Wow, that was a lot of books. I guess that's why my book budget has been so high? Definitely going to do this again in April. In my defense, I was laid up half the month with a pinched nerve in my back and nothing to do but read. Favorite book of the month - the rereads of Patricia Briggs. Favorite new book(s) - too many to choose from. I read a lot of good books this month.


----------



## chiffchaff

I'm in again too

1. The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen - 4091 locs   
2. Rain of Fire by Linda Jacobs - 4120 locs  
3. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford - 4611 locs  
4. The Ghost and Mrs. McClure by Alice Kimberly - 3786 locs  
5. Never Blame the Umpire by Gene Fehler - 184 pages (DTB, a first-read giveaway from Goodreads)  
6. The Spellman Files by Lisa Lutz - 5409 locs  
7. The Ghost and the Dead Deb by Alice Kimberly - 4345 locs  
8. Red Knife by William Kent Krueger - 4762 locs  
9. Velva Jean Learns to Drive by Jennifer Niven - 5957 locs  
10. The Colour of Magic (Discworld #1) by Terry Pratchett - audio, 7 hrs (print length 210 pages)  
11. Passion, Betrayal and Killer Highlights by Kyra Davis - 4995 locs  
12. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay - 5935 locs  

Final update - books in progress as of March 31:

Einstein's God by Krista Tippett - 20% read out of 3765 locations
Naked in Death by J.D. Robb - 6% read out of 5391 locations


----------



## sheltiemom

March:

1.  Shutter Island - Dennis Lehane - 4949 locations
2.  Malice in London - DTB - Graham Thomas - 222 pages
3.  Even Money - Dick Francis - 5076 locations
4.  Columbine - Dave Cullen - 7500 locations


----------



## egh34

March:
1. *Fantasy in Death* by J.D. Robb finished 3-7-10    
2. *Moonlight Road* by Robyn Carr finished 3-8-10   
3. *Bloodroot* by Amy Green DNF 
4. *Secrets of Eden* by Chris Bohjalian finished 3-19-10  
5. *From the Heart* by Nora Roberts finished 3-27-10


----------



## Dankinia

No Regrets - 5549 locations


----------



## pomlover2586

1. Ruined- Paula Morris......Finished 3/2
2. Childproofed- Reese Reed.........Finished 3/1
3. Beautiful Joe- Marshall Saunders...........Finished 3/16
4. The Princess Plot- Kirsten Boie...........Finished 3/8
5. As Young As We Feel- Melody Carlson.......Finished 3/23
6. Apothecary's Daughter- Julie Klassen........*Currently Reading*

_Books Read In February_
1. The Wedding- Nicholas Sparks.......Finished 2/5
2. The Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold........Finished 2/11
3. More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea- Tom Reynolds .........Finished 2/24
4. Somebody Else's Daughter- Elizabeth Brundage.......Finished 2/17
5. War Horse- Michael Morpurgo........Finished 2/25
6. True Colors- Kristin Hannah............Finished 2/28

_Books Read in January 2010_
1. Breaking Dawn- Twilight Stephanie Meyer .....Finished 1/4
2. The Velveteen Rabbit- Margery Williams.....Finished 1/5
3. Keeping Faith- Jodi Piccoult.........Finished 1/16
4. My Soul To Lose- Rachel Vincent........Finished 1/17
5. My Soul To Take- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/19
6. My Soul To Save- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/23
7. Naked- David Sedaris....Finished 1/24
8. Dear John- Nicholas Sparks......Finished 1/29
9. The Notebook- Nicholas Sparks.....Finished 1/28


----------



## SinCityReader

1. Shutter Island







by Dennis Lehane 400 pages / 4949 locations - Started 2/27/10 - Finished 3/3/10 

2. The Reliable Wife







by Robert Goolrick 291 pages / 2744 locations - Started 3/4/10 - Finished 3/8/10 

3.The God Of Small Things







by Arundhati Roy 352 pages / 5703 locations - Started 3/9/10 - Quit 3/11/10 Too Confusing...To much rambling...get to the point! 

4.Red Chaser







by Jon Spoelstra 5218 locations / Started 3/11/10 - Finished 3/19/10 

5.The Picture of Dorian Gray







by Oscar Wilde 3075 location / Started 3/20/10 - Finished 3/30/10 

6.The Eyre Affair







by Jasper Fforde 384 pages/ Started 3/30/10


----------



## Toby

Finished:

1. Speed Dating by Nancy Warren, Kindle, 2802 Loc's, Very Good, 3/1/10
2. Dead Until Dark by Charlain Harris, Kindle, 6032 Loc's, Excellent. 3/3/10
3. Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart, Kindle, 3778 Loc's, Excellent, 3/6/10
4. Love Yourself and Let the Other Person Have It Your Way by Lawrence Crane and Lester Levenson, Kindle, 1407 Loc's, Excellent, 3/10/10
5. Three Plums In One (Bundle) - One for the Money, Two for the Dough, Three to Get Deadly, by Janet Evanovich, Kindle, 19484 Loc's, Excellent, 3/13/10
6. Stranded with a Spy by Merline Lovelace, Kindle, 2710 Loc's. Very Good, 3/14/10
7. The Science of Wealth: (3 book bundle, 10519 Loc's) - 1st book - The Science of Getting Rich, by Wallace D. Wattles, Kindle, Excellent
8. The Science of Wealth: ( 3 book bundle, 10519 Loc's) - 2nd book - Think and Grow Rich, by Napoleon Hill, Kindle, Book 1 & Book 2 - 7391 Loc's, Excellent, 3/17/10
9. The Axis of Time: Weapons of Choice: Book one of the Axis of Time Trilogy by John Birmingham, Kindle, 10306 Loc's, Fair, 3/19/10
10. Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf, Kindle, 3972 Loc's, Meah, 3/24/10
11. Snowbound by Janice Kay Johnson, Kindle, 3665 Loc's, Very Good, 3/29/10

Stopped Reading:

Devils on Horseback : Nate (Book 1) by Beth Williamson, Kindle, read up to 1038 Loc's, Meah


----------



## dnagirl

Now that primary elections are over, I should have more time to read. I hope!

1. _The Dragon's Pool_ by Edward Patterson (Kindle) - started 1/11/10, finished 3/18/10, 18395 loc
2. _Charlie Wilson's War_ by George Crile (DTB) - started 1/30/10, 560 pages, 15% done - this one is taking me a while, having a really tough time getting into it. 3/9/10 - giving up on this for now
3. _The Kite Runner_ by Khaled Hosseini (Kindle) - started 2/28/10, finished 3/2/10, 5269 loc, ***** really loved this book.
4. _Battle of the Network Zombies_ by Mark Henry (Kindle) - started 3/4/10, finished 3/9/10, 5272 loc
5. _Elfhunter: A Tale of Alterra, World that Is_ by C S Marks (DTB/Kindle) - started 3/9/10, 516 pages/11957 loc - read 98 pages DTB then switched to Kindle version. (Will continue into April)
6. _One Second After_ by William R. Forstchen (Kindle) - started 3/10/10, finished 3/12/10, 9090 loc
7. _A Little Princess_ by Frances Hodgson Burnett (Kindle) - started 3/12/10, finished 3/15/10, 3093 loc
8. _2 B R O 2 B_ by Kurt Vonnegut (Kindle) - started 3/18/10, finished 3/18/10, 160 loc
9. _Last Night in Twisted River_ by John Irving (Kindle) - started 3/18/10, finished 3/24/10, 10891 loc
10. _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell (Kindle) - started 3/24/10, finished 3/25/10, 1210 loc
11. _Male Call - Hot Zone Book 1_ by Denise A. Agnew (Kindle) - started 3/25/10, finished 3/25/10, 1449 loc
12. _When Sysadmins Ruled the Earth_ by Cory Doctorow (Kindle) - started 3/25/10, finished 3/25/10, 735 loc
13. _Afraid_ by Jack Kilborn (Kindle) - started 3/26/10, finished 3/26/10, 5659 loc
14. _The Year's Best Science Fiction - 25th Volume_ (Kindle) - started 3/25/10, 704 pages, 30% finished (Will continue into April)
15. _Celebutards_ by Andrea Peyser (Kindle) - started 3/27/10, finished 3/27/10, 4164 loc
16. _I, Robot_ by Isaac Asimov (Kindle) - started 3/28/10, finished 3/29/10, 3493 loc
17. _Mossy Creek_ by Various Authors (Kindle) - started 3/29/10, finished 3/30/10, 2769 loc
18. _Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror_ by Gregory Bernard Banks (Kindle) - started 3/30/10, finished 3/31/10, 2173 loc
19. _Definitely Dead_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 3/31/10, 4460 loc, 38% finished (Will continue into April)


----------



## Anju 

my place holder


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for March 2010

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page (unless otherwise noted).


*#**Book**-3 to +3**Type**Jan. Pages**Jan. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._Pyramids_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle352 (115 left)5073 (1664 left)243 (80 left) KB*Finished* 2 Mar., started 24 Feb. 33% at beginning of month. Reread.2._The Sign of the Book: A Cliff Janeway "Bookman" Novel_ by John Dunning  +2Library Audio544 (185 left) 292 (99 left) KB*Finished* 4 Mar., started 25 Feb. (9 CD, 10 hours). Three CDs left at beginning of month (3.34 hr).3._Eric_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2242187125 KB*Finished* 6 Mar., started 3 Mar. Reread.4._The Weather Makers_ by Tim Flannery  Library Audio400 1276 KB*Finished* 11 Mar., started 4 Mar. (10 CD, 12.25 hours).5._3:16: The Numbers of Hope_ by Max Lucado  +1Kindle1443043388 KB*Finished* 6 Mar., started 4 Mar. Reading for The Quasi-Official March Reading Game.6._Inferno_ by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle  +2Kindle2402187358 KB*Finished* 8 Mar., started 6 Mar. Reread.7._This Book Is Overdue!_ by Marilyn Johnson  +1Library Hardcover388 353 KB*Finished*11 Mar., started 8 Mar. Last third of book seemed disjointed.8._Moving Pictures_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle368 6055278 KB*Finished* 16 March, started 9 Mar. Reread.9._Church People: The Lutherans of Lake Wobegon_ (Prairie Home Companion) by Garrison Keillor  +2Library Audio   *Finished* 12 Mar., started 11 Mar. (2 CD, 2.5 hours).10._The Intellectual Devotional Modern Culture: Revive Your Mind, Complete Your Education, and Converse Confidently with the Culturati_ by David S. Kidder & Noah D. Oppenheim  +2Library Audio384  *Finished* 30 Mar., started 13 Mar. (16 CD, 20 hours).11._Reaper Man_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle384 5191264 KB*Finished* 22 March, started 16 Mar. Reread.12._Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carroll  +3Kindle 1400 KB*Finished* 24 March, started 22 Mar. Reread.13._The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic (Wysard and Lord Brother Combined Edition)_ by Carolyn Kephart  +1Kindle 1400 KB*Current*, started 26 Mar. Loc 9320 on 1 April.14._Elfhunter_ by C. S. Marks Kindle 11957 - 31281617 KB*Current*, started 30 Mar., location 3128 on 1 April. *12* finished   * KB**40.59 hours*


*#**Sample**Locations / Enough?**Result**Print Length**Comment*1._This Book Is Overdue!_ by Marilyn Johnson257 / YesDeleted388Read library book instead. Glad as the price was more than I would want to pay for a book I would only read once. 2.-7.Various novel samples Deleted None fit what I want to read. 

Anna's Book List for February 2010
Anna's Book List for April 2010

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.


----------



## Andra

Books are listed with pages; Kindle books with locations

1.	In Like Flynn by Rhys Bowen 3400 locations
2.	In Dublin's Fair City by Rhys Bowen 3012 locations
3.	Apple Turnover Murder by Joanne Fluke 4782 locations
4.	Plaster and Poison by Jennie Bentley 5014 locations
5.	Sprinkle with Murder by Jenn McKinlay 3685 locations
6.	Red Delicious Death by Sheila Connolly 4590 locations
7.	Ghouls Gone Wild by Victoria Laurie 4917 locations
8.	Pretty in Ink by Karen E. Olson 5087 locations
9.	The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith 3351 locations
10.	Cursed by Carol Higgins Clark 3322 locations
11.	Cape Refuge by Terri Blackstock 6907 locations
12.	Secondhand Spirits by Juliet Blackwell 4036 locations
13.	Southern Storm by Terri Blackstock 5899 locations
14.	Moonlight Becomes You by Mary Higgins Clark 6453 locations
15.	Sushi for One? Camy Tang 5996 locations
16.	Royal Flush by Ryhs Bowen 306 pages
17.	River's Edge by Terri Blackstock 363 pages
18.	Breaker's Reef by Terri Blackstock 326 pages
19.	The Teaberry Strangler by Laura Childs 303 pages
20.	The Yada Yada Prayer Grou by Neta Jackson 388 pages
*Cherry Ames books by Helen Wells*
21.	Student Nurse 224 pages
22.	Senior Nurse 224 pages
23.	Army Nurse 214 pages
24.	Chief Nurse 213 pages
25.	Flight Nurse 211 pages
26.	Veteran's Nurse 213 pages
27.	Private Duty Nurse 218 pages
28.	Visiting Nurse 216 pages
29.	Cruise Nurse 226 pages
30.	Department Store Nurse 210 pages
31.	Camp Nurse 211 pages
*Percy Jackson and the Olympians by Rick Riordan*
32.	The Lightning Thief 5365 locations
33.	Sea of Monsters 4032 locations
34.	Titan's Curse 4623 locations
35.	Battle of the Labyrinth 5291 locations
36.	The Last Olympian 5476 locations
37.	The Secret of the Dread Forest by Gillian Summers 2260 locations
38.	A Princess of Landover by Terry Brooks only read 144 pages and gave up
39.	Wicked Craving by G.A. McKevett 278 pages
40.	The Fairy Godmother by Mercedes Lackey 6187 locations
41.	The Cinderella Curse by J.L. Penn 1493 locations


----------



## bebobthefrog

1. The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms, Book 1 (The Inheritance Trilogy) 432 pages     
2. Hex Hall Book One 336 pages     
3. The Iron King (Harlequin Teen) 368 pages     
4. Nineteen Minutes 480 pages   
5. Incarceron (Incarceron, Book 1)
448 pages (not kindle)     
6.The Mark 240 pages (not kindle)    
7. The Titan's Curse 320 pages     
8. Before I Fall 480 pages      
9. Wondorous Strange 336 pages     
10. Heist Society 304 pages     
11. Evernight 324 pages


----------



## kindaholic

I'm new here but want to participate!

Currently reading:
The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks By Rebecca Skloot  6013 locations

Finished:
Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman by Jon Krakauer  6200 locations
The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen  4091 locations

Up Next:

In a Perfect World by Laura Kasischke  3826 locations
Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane  4949 locations


----------



## joanne29

here goes March!

1. Looking for Alaska by John Green 256 pgs. 3/2     
2. Too Much Happiness by Alice Munro 320 pgs. 3/6    
3. Beyond the Tears by Lynn C. Tolson 304 pgs. 3/13     
4. The Sweetness at the Bottom of the pie by Alan Bradley 384 pgs. 3/24    
5. Childproofed by Reese Reed 194 pgs. 3/25    
6.


----------



## TheSeagull

*Currently Reading*
*Up in the Air* by Walter Kirn

*To Read List*
*Of Mice and Men* by John Steinbeck
*The Merchant of Venice* by William Shakespeare


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

3/6/2010 Finished Swan Song by Robert McCammon (and.....WOW!)     
3/6/2010 Reading Learn Me Good by John Pearson (wanted something light after Swan Song!) NOTE: Did not finish this one.
3/7/2010 Reading The Given Day by Dennis Lehane. Finished 3/9/2010.   
3/9/2010 Reading Mystic River by Dennis Lehane. Finished 3/13/2010.    
3/13/2010 Reading Amsterdam 2012 by Ruth Francisco. Finished 3/17/2010.   
3/17/2010 Reading On the Beach by Nevil Shute. (Changed my mind!)
3/18/2010 Reading Let the Right One In by John Lindqvist. Finished 3/19/2010.    
3/19/2010 Reading You Can't Stop Me by Matthew Clemens. Finished 3/20/2010.   
3/20/2010 Re-reading Different Seasons by Stephen King. (My favorite author, just feel like reading something of his). Finished 3/23/10.
3/23/2010 Reading Cutting for Stone by Abraham Verghese.   Finished 3/27/10. I struggled to finish this one.
3/27/2010 Reading Shadow Man by Cody Mcfadyen. Finished 3/28/2010.      Loved this one!
3/29/2010 Reading The Face of Death by Cody Mcfadyen. Finished 4/01/2010.  
4/01/2010 Reading The Darker Side by Cody Mcfadyen.

Patricia


----------



## sweetgirl1226

Conspiracy in Kiev 
Midnight in Madrid
Cape Refuge
Southern Storm-Cape Refuge series
Favorite
River's Edge-Cape Refuge series (currently reading)


----------



## F1Wild

I was always a wee bit intimidated to post on these monthly book threads since I don't read a ton of books each month (I'm amazed at the quantity some of you read - congrats!), but then decided it wasn't a contest and who cares, right?

1. Shutter Island~Dennis Lehane
2. The Postmistress~Sarah Blake (started then put aside for a March book club read -got back to it)
3. Going Gray~Anne Kreamer
4. Moloka'i~Alan Brennert


----------



## Andra

PG4003 said:


> I've never done this but I'd like to participate. Do I just come back here and edit every time I want to add another book I've read?


That's pretty much it. You can include as much or as little detail as you want. One of our wonderful numbers people comes along at the end of the month and does stats for us. Just make to sure to edit your original post so you only have one message listing your books. Some of us have had problems with long edits, so it's easier to add as you go along...

And no, it's not a contest. Some of us have no kids and read light fiction for pleasure instead of TV. So it's much easier to go through a lot of books.


----------



## loca

I'll put a placeholder, and hope to put up titles this time.


----------



## kdawna

March reading...
   3/1 began  "Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer (finished 3/3)
  3/3 began "The Prodigal Daughter" by Jeffrey Archer (finished     )
  3/10 began"The Hope of Refuge" by Cindy Woodsmall (finished 3/12)
  3/13 began "Simple Wishes" by Lisa Dale (finished 3/13  it was very good!)
  3/14 began "A Gift of Grace" by Amy Clipston(finished3/ 1
   3/19 began  "A Promise of Hope" by Amy Clipston (finished 3/19)
    3/15 began "Rebecca's Promise" by Jerry Eicher (finished 3/16)
    3/17 began "Rebecca's Return" by Jerry Eicher


----------



## F1Wild

Red said:


> I understand what you're saying, that is why I didn't see the movie, but finish the book. There are a lot of subtle things that are well written and worth reading.


I decided to finish the book - I just love all of the local references in Lehane's books. They make me long for a Massachusetts holiday (maybe in Sept.)!


----------



## 1131

The Tea Rose by by Jennifer Donnelly   Kindle book   8602 locations   Finished 3/4/10
Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean Auel   HC   468 pages   Finished 3/11/10
Curse of the Pharaohs by Elizabeth Peters   Kindle book    5104 locations Finished 3/13/10
Street of the Five Moons by Elizabeth Peters Audio book    7:48 hours   Finished 3/9/10
The Peshawar Lancers by S. M. Stirling   Kindle book  7263 location  Finished 3/27/10


----------



## Dana

PG4003 said:


> Started reading Learn Me Good by John Pearson (wanted something light after Swan Song!)
> 
> Patricia


I LOVED that book.... one of the first I read on my Kindle. Such a nice one to read when you have short waiting periods when running errands since it's broken up into "email chapters."


----------



## Vicki G.

This is a great idea not to mention a good way of keeping up with what I've read for the month.

1.  Lady of Milkweed Manor - Julie Klassen (or was that in February?)
2.  Kindred in Death - J.D. Robb
3.  DEAD(ish) - Naomi Kramer - a super shortie from feedbooks
4.  The Snake, The Crocodile and the Dog - Elizabeth Peters - I ♥ this series but it isn't fast reading for me who has limited reading time anyway since the powers that be expect me to show up to work.    
5.  Bloody Mary - J.A. Konrath


----------



## Seamonkey

Think of it as not a competition but a CELEBRATION! Someone may list one book that sparks the imagination of others and that's a wonderful thing indeed. (Well, except when I get my Amazon VISA bill!)


TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog







******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help







******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman







***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009*My Journey With Farrah: A Story of our Life, Love and Friendship







****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life







******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story







*****Sue Monk Kidd & Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis







*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir







*****Diana Liz Amanda & Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key







******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna







******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape







*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel







******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind







******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel







*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography







*****William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200912/07/2009*Knit Two







*****Kate Jacobs4670/33612/07/200912/11/2009*Knit the Season: A Friday Night Knitting Club Novel







* 
*[td]****[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]3668/272[/td][td]12/11/2009[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td]*
*
[tr][td]Every Last Cuckoo







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Maloy[/td][td]2580/304[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td][td]12/15/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Messenger: The Legacy of Mattie J. T. Stepanek and Heartsongs







[/td][td]many**[/td][td]Jeni Stepanek & Larry Lindner[/td][td]5494/336[/td][td]12/16/2009[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Crazy for the [URL=Storm:]Storm:: A Memoir of Survival[/url]







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Norman Ollestad[/td][td]3280/288[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Stones into Schools: Promoting Peace with Books, Not Bombs, in Afghanistan and Pakistan







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Greg Mortenson[/td][td]5680/448[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Under the Dome: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Stephen King[/td][td]17947/1088[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together







l[/td][td]****[/td][td]Ron Hall and Denver Moore[/td][td]2615/224[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]December Summary[/td][td][/td][td]9 books[/td][td]72457/4456[/td][td]11/22/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]I Wasn't Ready to Say Goodbye: Surviving, Coping & Healing After the Sudden Death of a Loved One







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Brook Noel and Pamela D Blair[/td][td]6068/336[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Hospital Sketches







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Louisa May Alcott[/td][td]1123/150[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Pawprints of Katrina: Pets Saved and Lessons Learned







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Cathy Scott[/td][td]2644/256[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/04/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Radium Halos: A novel about the Radium Dial Painters







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Shelley Stout[/td][td]4549/224[/td][td]01/04/2009[/td][td]01/06/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]La's Orchestra Saves the World







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Alexander McCall Smith[/td][td]3518/304[/td][td]01/07/2010[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Jonathan Safran Foer[/td][td]4793/368[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][td]01/12/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Suite Francaise







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Irene Nemirovsky[/td][td]7613/448[/td][td]01/13/2010[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Crossroads Cafe







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Deborah Smith[/td][td]7105/365[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Lit: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Mary Karr[/td][td]6184/400[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Sit, Ubu, Sit: How I went from Brooklyn to Hollywood with the same woman, the same dog, and a lot less hair







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Gary David Goldberg[/td][td]3511/272[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Manic: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Terri Cheney[/td][td]2818/256[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Here If You Need Me: A True Story







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Braestrup[/td][td]2843/224[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]January Summary[/td][td][/td][td]12 books[/td][td]51646/3610[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Girls Like Us: Carole King, Joni Mitchell, Carly Simon -- And the Journey of a Generation







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Sheila Weller[/td][td]10112/592[/td][td]02/01/2010[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]It's Not Easy Being Green And Other Things to Consider (DTB)[/td][td]****[/td][td]Jim Henson, the Muppets and Friends[/td][td]nnnn/193[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]South of Broad: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Pat Conroy[/td][td]10104/528[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Rebecca Skloot[/td][td]6013/368[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]February Summary[/td][td][/td][td]4 books[/td][td]26229/1681[/td][td]02/01/2009[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Half the Sky: Turning Oppression into Opportunity for Women Worldwide







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Nicholas D. Kristof and Sheryl Wudunn[/td][td]5281/320[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][td]03/04/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Saving Henry: A Mother's Journey (which I HAVE on my Kindle but Amazon now claims isn't available on Kindle?)[/td][td]****[/td][td]Laurie Strongin[/td][td]3826/288[/td][td]03/04/2010[/td][td]03/06/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Comfort Food







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]4602/336[/td][td]03/06/2010[/td][td]03/09/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]I Am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Nujood Ali with Delphine Minoui trans. by Linda Coverdale[/td][td]1827/192[/td][td]03/10/2010[/td][td]03/11/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Ted Kerasote[/td][td]6102/416[/td][td]03/12/2010[/td][td]03/19/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]We Are Their Heaven: Why the Dead Never Leave Us







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Allison DuBois[/td][td]2537/240[/td][td]03/19/2010[/td][td]03/21/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Irresistible Henry House







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Lisa Grunwald[/td][td]6990/432[/td][td]03/21/2010[/td][td]03/25/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Thank You For All Things







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Sandra Kring[/td][td]5398/448[/td][td]03/26/2010[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]March Summary[/td][td][/td][td]8 books[/td][td]36563/2672[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]YTD Summary[/td][td][/td][td]45 books[/td][td]251871/18640[/td][td]09/30/2009[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]I Am Ozzy (reading DTV signed by Ozzy)







[/td][td][/td][td]Ozzy Osbourne[/td][td]nnnn/416[/td][td]02/05/2010[/td][td]nn/nn/2010[/td][/tr]

*


----------



## lonestar

Finished
*Waking Up In the Land of Glitter* by Kathy Cano Murillo
*Murder on a Girl's Night Out* by Anne George

Currently reading
*Distant Cousin* by Al Past
*The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People* by Stephen Covey


----------



## pahiker

So far for March I have read:

1.  Two Rivers - T. Greenwood
2.  Bride, Most Begruding - Deeanne Gist
3.  Moonstone - Marilee Brothers

Working on Booth's Sister


----------



## KimME

March Finishes

The Return by Sharon Sala
Old Boyfriends by Rexanne Becnel
Let Darkness Come by Angela Hunt
Dead To The World by Charlaine Harris
Rottweiler Rescue by Ellen O'Connell
16 Lighthouse Road by Debbie Macomber


Been a good month so far for reading, hope to have a few more finishes before the month ends 
Kim


----------



## alexandtysmama

Would love to join you all for my first month and keep track. 

Finished in March (Can't remember the dates, but I'll pay attention now with this!)
Circus of the Damned (Anita Blake Series book #3) - Laurell K Hamilton
The Lunatic Cafe (Anita Blake Series book #4) - Laurell K Hamilton
Bloody Bones (Anita Blake Series book #5) - Laurell K Hamilton

Currently reading
The Killing Dance (Anita Blake Series book #6) - Laurell K Hamilton - 19% complete (didn't do as much reading on my last business trip as I should have)

Dark Lover (Black Dagger brotherhood series) - J.R. ward - via DTB for bath time. Can't risk the Kindle in the water.

Anyone else see a trend here? I love this series and can't put it down. Here's hoping for a sale on Laurell K Hamilton books.


----------



## pawsplus

http://www.amazon.com/The-Twentieth-Wife-ebook/dp/B000FC0VXE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Completed in March (my rating, 1-10, follows title. Each title links to Amazon):

Durrow, Heidi--The Girl Who Fell From the Sky ( 8 ) 256 pp.
Ghosh, Amitav--Sea of Poppies (9) 560 pp.
Gist, Deeanne--Bride Most Begrudging (3) 347 pp. [Note: got it when it was free. Not really worth paying for, but acceptable trash for a quiet evening. ]
Klassen, Julie--The Apothecary's Daughter (4) 416 pp. [Note: got it when it was free.  Slightly better written than the Gist book.]
Mantel, Hilary--A Change of Climate ( 8 ) 336 pp. 
Lahiri, Jhumpa--The Namesake ( 8 ) 304 pp.
Pfeffer, Susan Beth--The Dead and the Gone ( 8 ) 336 pp.
Sundaresan, Indu- The Twentieth Wife ( 8 ) 416 pp.
Viswanathan, Padma--The Toss of a Lemon (10) 640 pp. 
Zusak, Markus--The Book Thief ( 8 ) 576 pp.


----------



## loca

pawsplus said:


> Completed in March (my rating, 1-10, follows title. Each title links to Amazon):
> 
> Ghosh, Amitav--Sea of Poppies (9)
> Klassen, Julie--The Apothecary's Daughter (4) [Note: got it when it was free. ]
> Mantel, Hilary--A Change of Climate ( 8 )
> Lahiri, Jhumpa--The Namesake ( 8 )
> Viswanathan,Padma--The Toss of a Lemon (10)
> 
> Amitav is agood writer.


----------



## pawsplus

loca said:


> Amitav is agood writer.


Amitav is his first name.  Just FYI!


----------



## loca

pawsplus said:


> Amitav is his first name.  Just FYI!


Well, how many Amitavs are there  ? First name should be enough.


----------



## pawsplus

luvmy4brats said:


> For all our new friends and kindleboard addicts, reserve a spot on the thread and start listing what you've read over the course of the month. Everyone lists their own thing really - number of locations, number of pages, opinions and whatever else they want .... then in April, one of your friendly neighbourhood statistic geeks (and there are quite a few of us here) will crunch the numbers and come back with totals and overviews of how much we're reading ... its good good fun.


What does number of locations mean??


----------



## luvmy4brats

pawsplus said:


> What does number of locations mean??


Since the Kindle uses locations instead of pages, some people keep track of how many locations they've read instead of trying to track down or convert to page numbers.


----------



## pawsplus

loca said:


> Well, how many Amitavs are there  ? First name should be enough.


Um . . . In India there are MANY. And it is usual to refer to authors by their last names, unless you know them personally.  That was my point.


----------



## Anju 

Don't think I signed up for March, if I did I know I didn't post any.  So here is what I have done, so far.  No idea of dates finished, maybe I'll do better next month.  

1.  Holmes on the Range by Steve Hockensmith      2978 locations       
2.  Sepulchre by Kate Mosse - only read about 5,000 locations           
3.  Monument Rock by Louis L'Amour                      4000 locations        
4.  The Villa Dog by Ruth Zavitsanos                         400 locations         
5.  Throne of Jade by Naomi Novik                          5900 locations          
6.  Rottweiler Rescue:  a mystery by Ellen O'Connell  3000 locations          
7. Grace for the Moment Bible Readings for Marc8.
8.  The Adamas Blueprint by Boyd Morrison              7521 locations      
9.  The Honor of Spies by W.E.B. Griffin                    10768 locations      
10.  Blood Sweat and Tea by Tom Reynolds                3228 locations       
11.  Crime Always Pays by Declan Burke                    500 locations  

that's it for March!


----------



## Basilius

Only three books for me this month:

Falling Free by Lois McMaster Bujold, 3800 locations
Rework by Jason Fried and David Heinemeier Hansson, 1800 locations
The Pale Blue Eye by Louis Bayard, 6800 locations.

Started two others:

To Say Nothing of the Dog by Connie Willis, 11200 locations (15% through)
Linchpin by Seth Godin, 4000 locations. (12% through)

I hope to have those and whatever I get from the April Reading Game finished this month.  (Linchpin takes bottom priority, though.)


Update: Read a little more Linchpin last night, so this is the final state going into April.


----------



## Leslie

Everyone,

Finish up your lists for the month of March. I started the new thread for the April book count for anyone who wants to join in. I'll unsticky this one in the next day or two.

Leslie


----------

